# re-post Dallas TX road and theme ride events (Facebook etc)



## camping biker

Please post upcoming Dallas (or close) events for road bikers and theme-rides (costume rides, messenger races, bar hops, scenic rides, night rides, etc)

I rode some this year with a couple of Facebook posting groups called Tits Tuesday (favors fixed wheel bikes and vintage bikes) and Sunday Cycle Celebration (friendly ride about 15mi usually, featuring everything from beach cruiser tandems to tri bikes, tweed hats to skater helmets). 

Some people don't really use FB, and some would just like to find more rides. The more you know about, the more friends you can make and the more rides you can hop on when your schedule is open.


----------



## camping biker

*Dallas Art expo ride Dec 29 2011*

Dallas "art district bike crawl" Dec 29 Th 11AM to 3PM

Biking In Dallas » Dallas Arts District Bike Crawl Thursday Dec 29th


----------



## camping biker

*Dallas Century Ride New Years , held by Oak Cliff Bicycle CO*

New Years Century Ride III 01/01/12 « Oak Cliff Bicycle Company

Oak Cliff Bicycle Company shop 9AM NYD, 100mi and 60mi, OC to Waxahachie








https://oakcliffbc.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/mail.jpeg


----------



## camping biker

*Blue Ridge Texas Happy New Year Ride*

Jan 1, 2012	Happy New Rear Ride 200 W. Tilton Street, Blue Ridge, TX 75424	We offer routes of 13, 28 and 40 miles. Come on out and enjoy a nice ride in the country. Break Points along the way, some even have indoor plumbing
Cycling Events Calendar - Bicycles, Inc. - Hurst, Fort Worth, Arlington and Keller, Texas

Bikin' Mike - Outdoor Cycling


----------



## camping biker

*Dallas Mar 24, 2012	Ride Ataxia Dallas Dallas, TX	15, 25 & 50 Miles*

Welcome to the Ride Ataxia Website - A FARA Program


----------



## camping biker

*Jun 2, 2012	Mesquite Rotary Bike Ride Mesquite, TX	10/20/40/60 miles*

Mesquite is close to Dallas, easy drive for most, maybe even bike to the event if you are tough. 

Jun 2, 2012	Mesquite Rotary Bike Ride Mesquite, TX	10/20/40/60 miles

Mesquite Texas Rodeo Bike Ride 2012 Bicycle Rides - Bike Races - Cycling Events and Information

This one has been going on a long time, hope to run it this year. 

Trophies aren't a big draw for me, but I like the big starts and seeing happy kids getting interested in the sport. That is how I was drawn to serious road cycling. I had an old dept. store bike and showed up to a local race and town festival. No one treated me like I was a "loser" or anything, and most people were really encouraging. I rode hard and wore myself out, felt great about it and came back for more.


----------



## nonsleepingjon

I'm repping you for general awesomeness. Bike camping, biking with kids, and promoting local biking in Texas - well done sir.


----------



## camping biker

*(review) Happy New Rear road ride, Blue Ridge Texas*

This event has passed, but look for it next year. 

The HNR ride was a friendly road tour through some small towns near McKinney TX, starting at Blue Ridge Community Center. Pre-registrations were low as $10 with out t-shirt, around $15-20 with shirt, closer to event, and $25 on day of event with no shirt, but including snacks, support, and meal after the ride (tasty cornbread and black eyed peas). 

I felt it was worth the $25 late price to join the ride and support the event. I had a good time riding through the curvy course, with a few mild hills thrown in. The event operators were happy and friendly, and the town folk were pretty nice. Most passed us widely in their cars instead of buzzing us, and only a couple dogs came out to the road but didn't crash anybody. 

I think this event is pretty new, so turnout should be even larger in coming years. 
*
325 people attended the event. 

Bikin' Mike - Sports/Recreation/Activities - Plano, TX | Facebook (organizer, see page for upcoming events) *








https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hph...305540_171818366242835_445192_586001574_n.jpg
group of standing cyclists








https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hph...8704015311_1770170043_903993_1904606005_n.jpg
A variety of bikes from ultra road race bikes to touring bikes and hybrids was seen on the route. 

The ride included TWO start times, for late sleepers and church goers, and early birds. There were 15 mile, 28 mile, and 40mile routes. You could ride twice if you wanted. I think some rode 2 routes back to back to increase their distance.


----------



## camping biker

Upcoming event: El Tour de Taco

el Tour de Taco | Facebook

el Tour de Taco
Public Event · By Bike Friendly Deep Ellum
EventsJoinMaybe
Account Protection
Your account protection status: Very Low
Increase Protection
See All
People To Subscribe To

Maddox Maddox
1 friend is subscribed.
Subscribe

Felicia Day
1 friend is subscribed.
Subscribe

Chris Broderick
26,677 subscribers
Subscribe
See All
Sponsored Stories

Heinz H Bartesch Better than any cup of coffee you can drink. Better yet, grab your coffee, get comfortable...

I endorse Ron Paul for President. Watch this whole video to see why.

Michael Van Horn likes America's Farmers.

America's Farmers
Like
WhenSunday, January 15, 2012
Time1:30pm until 4:30pm
Description
So here's the plan: meet up for a bike ride, log 20 or so miles, find a taco stand and enjoy.
Afterwards we can always go find a local Ellum watering hole to hoist a pint and talk about how good/ bad the last particular taco stop was.
I'm gonna get off my bum and start trying to host one of these every month on the middle Sunday with a few ground rules:
The ride will be around 20 miles with a leisure pace and we won't leave you behind.
If it's raining, the ride is cancelled.
If temps go below 40, the ride is cancelled. 
I want to try all the taco joints I can find, so if you know of something, please suggest it.
Starting location will change regularly but will always be kid and bicycle friendly.
We'll cover a nice distance but the emphasis will be on fun and community.
Every ride should end before the sun goes down but if you'd like to ride with us to the after ride celebration lights are highly encouraged. Also, I tend to think that my helmet looks pretty darn sexy so I rock one whenever I roll and I don't like tickets but that gamble's up to you.
Nuts & bolts: We meet at 1:30, ride at 2... play till 3:30-4 p.m. and then have some tacos. after party around 5. 
Oh, BTW, feel free to invite those I'm not cool enough to know ;-)
Hugs & kisses,
Paul

St. Pete's Dancing Marlin
2730 Commerce St, Dallas, TX 75227
View Map · Get Directions


----------



## Creakyknees

Weekly rides at Plano Bicycle Assoc. - roadie stuff
DORBA | Dallas Off-Road Bicycle Association for DFW area MTB

Greater Dallas Bicyclists, road recreation / touring oriented
Greater Dallas Bicyclists


Bike Friendly Oak Cliff, Richardson, Dallas, et al have sites and rides for casuals and cruisers:
Bike Friendly Oak Cliff

https://www.facebook.com/groups/BikeFriendlyRichardson/

There are several directories of races and rallies. I like The Racing Post
- they print the upcoming calendar on the inside front cover of each issue, which is free .pdf on the site.

Also:
http://www.bicycletexas.com/
and
BICYCLE STUF MAIN MENU

TXBRA.org = The Texas Bicycle Racing Association and TMBRA - Texas Mountain Bike Racing Association for racing calendars.

Your local bike shop(s) frequently have rides.


----------



## tottenham21

I would like to get involve in those rides but cause of my job as a long haul trucker I can only ride my bike on weekends so when and where is the next Sunday ride out please..


----------



## camping biker

https://www.truck-drivers-money-saving-tips.com/image-files/trucker_bike_dsc02275.jpg
truck with bike behind cab

*I can sympathize! I drove OTR and local for about 5 years*. I'm currently licensed but not working. What kind of bicycle do you ride, and what type of riding do you do? (style, distance you like to ride, scenery or theme of rides you look for, big or small group, speed)

I am mostly into recreational mtn biking, but I like social road bike rides, and lazy days pulling my baby in her kid trailer and playing in parks. I like to ride a motorized bicycle when I'm too winded for anything really, or to go shopping. I do a few "charity rides" in the spring and fall, and as many social road rides as I can manage to join when I'm free of the kids. I am not really fast, but I'm funny and good at basic bike maintenance and wheel work (do plenty of tire patching and wrenching to make friends). 

*If you mean the Cycle Celebration (aka Switching Gears Cyclery) group, 
I think they have a birthday ride for the owner tomorrow. Here it is
Switching Gears Cyclery - Bike Shop - Dallas, TX | Facebook
Switching Gears Cyclery
CLOSED SUNDAY 1/8 for Colin's birthday bike ride celebration! Join us!

The Bikin' Vikin'
Sunday, January 8 at 11:30am at Mattito's Tex-Mex
*
Their FB page is Cycle Celebration | Facebook but not a lot is going on bc. its cold. 



tottenham21 said:


> I would like to get involve in those rides but cause of my job as a long haul trucker I can only ride my bike on weekends so when and where is the next Sunday ride out please..


----------



## 99ssconv

The Ataxia was a good ride last year


----------



## camping biker

A bunch of rides in Dallas! 

Friday Jan 27 2012, 7:30PM to 10:30PM from Main Street Garden in Downtown. 
*Critical Mass ride (NOT provoking drivers or police, just riding in a friendly manner.)*
https://www.facebook.com/events/272127209518337/


(personally recommended. Whole Foods loves cyclists and a group called Tits Tuesday will probably be there. They are a co-ed social cycling group, mostly on fixie bikes and road bikes)
There's a 50+ ride leaving from Whole Foods (Lakewood) Sat. at 10:30 a.m. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/139417222793416/?ref=ts

Sunday fun day for a good cause, the Wheels that Heal fundraiser:
https://www.facebook.com/events/251041498298371/

(personally recommended, the Tits Tuesday group)
There's always a nice social ride that leaves from Whole Foods (Lakewood) on Tuesday's at 8 p.m.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/170217716369984/?ref=ts

Wedex does a fun one from Ozona Grill on Wednesday's at 7:30 p.m.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/159730507427281/?ref=ts
Note: some of these groups listed are private but if you ask nicely (not really required, you could probably be mean too) below I bet someone will invite you.
Finally, I'm thinking the next BFDE ride will have a Valentine's theme... 

Dallas Critical Mass - January 27, 2012
Friday, January 27 at 7:30pm at The Lily Pad @ Main St. Garden
Like · · Share · 6:15pm (17 minutes ago) ·


----------



## camping biker

I rode my bike with the El Tour De Taco group. It was nice. We started at Blue Marlin bar in Dallas, and rode about 10-12 miles through downtown, including the arts district and near the science museum (where those weird pink tongue shaped things in the pond), and ate awesome tacos at a bike-friendly bar.







https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/378712_1795262779251_1770170043_921832_83013971_n.jpg
cycling group Tour De Taco








https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/382827_1795257219112_1770170043_921825_1710037954_n.jpg
Cycling group in traffic downtown on Tour De Taco ride 








https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/380434_1795254539045_1770170043_921823_1189909282_n.jpg
Cyclists hanging out at start of Tour de Taco 








https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hph...95258579146_1770170043_921826_166823472_n.jpg
Motorized hybrid bicycle. Pedal or cruise with small engine.


----------



## camping biker

VELOntine Ride
Public Event · By Cycle Celebration
EventsInvite Friends
Going
VELOntine Ride | Facebook

WhenSunday, February 12, 2012
Time12:00pm until 4:30pm
Description
Will you be my Velontine? Show your love for your bike and join us on our 2nd annual Valentine's ride! 

Meet Sunday February 12th at 12 noon for brunch at Buzzbrews in Deep Ellum. Decorate your bike & yourselves to spread the bicycle love around town. We will be riding somewhere (location coming soon) to make laminated Valentines (spoke cards, maybe?). Please bring lights and a helmet. 

We ♥ you!


----------



## Golfguy

camping biker said:


> Mesquite is close to Dallas, easy drive for most, maybe even bike to the event if you are tough.
> 
> Jun 2, 2012	Mesquite Rotary Bike Ride Mesquite, TX	10/20/40/60 miles
> 
> Mesquite Texas Rodeo Bike Ride 2012 Bicycle Rides - Bike Races - Cycling Events and Information
> 
> This one has been going on a long time, hope to run it this year.


I live in North Fort Worth and drove out to this one last year. I was very pleasantly surprised how good this ride is. Extremely well organized, registration the morning of the event was fast, enjoyable route through rural west and south Dallas area was well marked and good rest stops. Lunch was provided after the ride and the t-shirt was even pretty cool. I'll be back. Congrats to the Rotary Club for a great event.


----------



## camping biker

I suppose anybody could ride a bike and call it Critical Mass. I don't know if there is a central organization for it. I rode with the group whose event I listed last week. The riders followed some route set up by an organizer, and drivers were largely friendly to us, without honking, cursing, or swerving. The group did repeatedly run red-lights, as the large group started through a light and the rest would follow, usually with someone marshaling traffic for them. I don't really agree with this, esp for low-speed, non-competitive rides making a political stance for bicycling. 

Also, I was dissatisfied with the ride leader routing the riders to City Hall, where news cameras were filming rude homosexual activists claiming to be with the "Occupy" groups, and using the cyclists to inflate the small group of protesters for the cameras and media. No need to start any drama here, just a ride review. The ride planners should have not done that, or should have explained what they were doing, so people not interested in the issue could have staged somewhere else till the ride continued.


----------



## camping biker

*Tomorrow, social ride around White Rock Lake, Dallas*

"Take the Scenic Route" ride

Take the SCENIC ROUTE | Facebook
1:30PM starts at Dallas Cycle Cafe, some new thing

If you like to go fast, esp at night, look for "tuesday night rides" such as started by the bicycle shop there Dallas Bike Works. 

Currently they are offering a Friday night ride

"
Friday 7:45 p.m.

Dallas Off Road Bicycling Association (DORBA) hosts their Friday Night Ride from our parking lot. This is a social ride that travels roughly 12 miles around White Rock Lake and includes Flag Pole Hill. The group usually stops and Jakes after the ride for burgers, beer, and laughs. The ride leaves Dallas Bike Works at 7:45 pm each Friday. All types of bikes and rider experience levels are welcome."


----------



## camping biker

Bicycle Swap Meet (I guess buy/sell/trade bikes and parts)

Log In | Facebook

FT Worth TX this Sunday

Bicycle enthusiasts, shop owners, cycling clubs and charities, framebuilders, and industry sales reps with a garage full of samples… listen up!

Trinity Bicycles is throwing a huge bicycle swap meet Sunday, February 12, from 9 a.m. to 2 p.m. at the brewery.

The event will be open to the public, and is a great opportunity to lighten your load of bike stuff, or pick up some of those hard-to-find, or hard-to-afford bits for that bike project you’re working on.

Booths are available starting right now. $20 for a small booth, $50 for a medium booth, $100 for a large booth. If we sell out of indoor booths, we will add some super-cheap, rain-or-shine outdoor booths. We also have a limited number of discounted booths available for clubs or charities who wish to use the event as a fundraiser or membership drive.

Rahr will be open for a special Bike Swap Tour and Tasting from 11AM - 2PM. For $7, you will receive a limited edition Bike Swap pint glass and a tour of the brewery. As always, the beer is complimentary! Word on the street is that Tony, the Beer Pedaler, will be giving the tour!


----------



## jpaschal01

Wild Ride in Richardson on May 19th. WildRide! WildRun! Against Cancer
Early registration for only $15 is Monday at Richardson Bike Mart.


----------



## camping biker

Tour Dallas bicycle mass ride and private party. 8, 15, 30 miles in Downtown Dallas and surrounding area, not sure if the party includes alcoholic beverages, but there is supposed to be a truckload of free pizza and games. The ride looks to be a kid-friendly event. They show pictures of average folks and people with kid trailers. 

0800 April 7, 2012 Tour Dallas: Home estimated attendance 4000 riders, with police escorting traffic (but no closed roads) 

Route Information

3 Routes to choose from

8 Mile Route

20 Mile Route

Lake Loop

Route Notes: The 30 mile route includes the 20 mile route and the lake loop. All current maps are from the 2011 event and the routes will be the same for the 2012 event.

Route cue sheets are at the bottom of the page


ATTENTION ALL RIDERS

TOUR DALLAS ROUTE SAFETY INFORMATION

PLEASE READ
Tour Dallas DOES NOT close any roadways, nor do cyclists have any special rights as they participate in Tour Dallas. As bicycles are considered vehicles, cyclists are expected to obey all the rules of the road. Tour Dallas has hired more than 200 members of the Dallas Police Department to manage traffic and direct traffic at many of the intersections along the routes.

The biggest factor controlling rider safety is under the control of the rider. Please stay alert to the road surfaces, as they present the biggest single challenge to your safety.

Due to Dallas City Ordinance,
ALL cyclists MUST WEAR A HELMET
to participate in Tour Dallas

Please make special note of the following items:

1) This bike ride is a TOUR. It is NOT a race. Please be mindful of that fact. Treating this event as a race can easily put you and others in harms way. With 4,000 cyclists on the route, caution is advised AT ALL TIMES.

2) We will not be keeping track of “who finished first” nor will we be awarding prizes based upon finish time or placement.

3) ALL of our routes overlap at one or more points. Please be kind and courteous when encountering riders who are slower or less experienced. Communicate with them about passing by calling out your intentions. Be prepared to repeat your statements until they are heard and understood.

4) We WILL provide a Dallas Police escort/lead for the first group of riders on the route UNTIL they merge back into the main route at Winsted @ Tokalon. This lead escort is provided so that the Dallas Police officers working the intersections will know that the ride is coming through and to make sure that you do not enter an intersection without assistance. The escort will drop off at Tokalon. From that point on, those cyclists are expected to cooperate with the other cyclists on the route.

5) Please obey the instructions given by the Dallas Police officers along the route. At times, they will need to stop the bicycle traffic in order to clear the intersections – or to allow a DART Train to pass.

6) Our Break Point is positioned so that you can take a break along the route. Please be careful when stopping. Get your bicycle off the roadway and be mindful of the traffic around you. Be careful when getting back on the bike and when you move back onto the route. Calling out your intentions to those around you is always a good idea.

7) Please remember our opening statement. This is Tour Dallas, and that is exactly what we hope you do. Have a fun ride, enjoy the scenery and the company as we all ride together to defeat inactivity.

Click here to download a verbal route (cue sheet)

Sights and Points of Interest Along the routes:

Dallas City Hall
Dealey Plaza
Union Station
Reunion Tower
Houston Street Viaduct
Trinity River
Jefferson Street Viaduct
Pioneer Plaza
Dallas City Hall
Swiss Avenue Historic District
White Rock Lake
M Streets
Turtle Creek Boulevard
Nasher Sculpture Garden
Museum of Fine Art
City Hall Plaza
Come join our movement !


registration Tour Dallas is Coming 4/7/12


----------



## peterjhon

Texas council board is organizing a cycle championship. Some of my friends have been register for participating in the cycle race. If anyone is interested please get register as soon as possible. I think if would be great fun.
_________________________________
recreation centers in dallas tx


----------



## Creakyknees

peterjhon said:


> Texas council board is organizing a cycle championship. Some of my friends have been register for participating in the cycle race. If anyone is interested please get register as soon as possible. I think if would be great fun.
> _________________________________
> recreation centers in dallas tx


What exactly is the "Texas council board"?

And what sort of "cycle championship" are they talking about?

Finally, register where and how, for what date?


----------



## texasnewb

Creakyknees said:


> What exactly is the "Texas council board"?
> *An ancient tribe with millions of dollars that we need to transfer into working currency.*
> 
> And what sort of "cycle championship" are they talking about?
> *Championship for witch we guarantee you win, for wich we promis to transfer $10 million for you help.
> *
> Finally, register where and how, for what date?
> *Please kindly send bank acct number socal securities number and address.*


.....


----------



## camping biker

DORBA and friends informal Christmas lights ride, 
meeting Thursday Dec 13 2012, at Katy Trail, Dallas TX, at junction of Knox and Katy Trail (parallels US 75), 1800HR.


----------

